# New areas for Riverside



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Everything has been rezoned. Probably because of the Chino warehouse. They have added Hemet, San Jacinto and Temecula. Can't remember the others. They also switched flex and courier areas. We are now getting Riverside and Moreno Valley day routes, and the couriers got Beaumont. Not sure what other cities they switched but there are several. Pissed about losing Beaumont. I don't understand why they switched the routes around. More cities means more routes but I'll be damned if I'm driving to Temecula. Hemet San Jacinto will be full of DNR because it's awful. It's also too far. They need to up the pay on those routes. Driving time alone will take up half your block time. They also changed a bunch of codes. RI numbers no longer work for sorting they have stickers with the route numbers. Most of them covered the bar code today.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Everything has been rezoned. Probably because of the Chino warehouse. They have added Hemet, San Jacinto and Temecula. Can't remember the others. They also switched flex and courier areas. We are now getting Riverside and Moreno Valley day routes, and the couriers got Beaumont. Not sure what other cities they switched but there are several. Pissed about losing Beaumont. I don't understand why they switched the routes around. More cities means more routes but I'll be damned if I'm driving to Temecula. Hemet San Jacinto will be full of DNR because it's awful. It's also too far. They need to up the pay on those routes. Driving time alone will take up half your block time. They also changed a bunch of codes. RI numbers no longer work for sorting they have stickers with the route numbers. Most of them covered the bar code today.


You're not talking about the stickers for the same-day deliveries are you?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No stickers for sorting the route. The RI numbers are different now


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> No stickers for sorting the route. The RI numbers are different now


But they're in order aren't they?
I mean they'll be in like 1 2 3 4 5 Etc


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not day routes only night routes are that way


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Not day routes only night routes are that way


Right those are same-day deliveries and they will say same on bottom


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Heard this afternoon from one of the warehouse guys, that this whole week is going be screwed up a DLA5 given the changes.

I just had a 130-530 that was Riverside and Corona (east of 15/91 interchange) and if I followed the app, it would have taken me over 4 hours. Completed in 2hrs in 15min by looking at the map and routing myself. So, definitely look at at the map if flexing out of DLA5. 

Last week I was told route changes were coming. Was told Riverside is losing Corona and Rancho Cucamonga to Chino. I did deliver to Corona today, but again it was East of the 15/91 off McKinley. So, I'm thinking the cut off might be the freeway interchange where Chino is doing everything up to the 15 freeway.

My last two 4pm routes were both in Moreno Valley. Rarely ever got a MoVal night route before this week, but there were lots of MoVal racks for the night routes the past few days. Yesterday, my MoVal route went right up to the Perris border.

With the changes, I was told by one the managers that Flex drivers will be doing mostly Riverside and Moreno Valley (I'd include Perris and Hemet with MoVal). The contractors are to be doing those far drive routes to Temecula and San Jancinto.

Going to see how this goes, but the second they try to give me something that is far out to Temecula, that's the day I request a change to Chino.

For those doing night blocks, can you post where you are going? Was told same days may still be all Riverside for night, but I have not seen the typical Chino, Chino Hills, Eastvale, Jurupa, etc racks during my past few night blocks. The whole line had Riverside/Moval. Just wondering if anyone out of DLA5 is went to the Chino area (especially at night) this week.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Right those are same-day deliveries and they will say same on bottom


No these are not same days I checked. It's a new way they are doing things

I did that Riverside/Corona block at 4 pm. Same one exited at McKinley came back through Riverside.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA7 has been delivering to Chino and Chino Hills for a while and Rancho Cucamonga in the past couple of weeks. Today I saw some DLA5 packages at DLA7 that were for Jurupa Valley, Mira Loma and San Bernardino and was told it's part of DLA7 coverage area now.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> DLA7 has been delivering to Chino and Chino Hills for a while and Rancho Cucamonga in the past couple of weeks. Today I saw some DLA5 packages at DLA7 that were for Jurupa Valley, Mira Loma and San Bernardino and was told it's part of DLA7 coverage area now.


Are those cities on night blocks (4pm+)?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chino doesn't really have night blocks. But they were on the 4pm+ racks. Probably less than 10 racks. Didn't see all the racks, but a few sampling contained those cities mentioned.

DLA7 has been delivering to parts of Corona when it first opened. West of the 15 and north and south of the 91.

DLA7 also delivered to Whittier and La Mirada whereas DLA2 & DLA3 also covered those areas. There's quite a bit of overlap. I think Whittier and La Mirada should be shifted to DPS1 and DLA3. Each of those 2 cities are 30+ miles from DLA7 and in traffic, it'll take about an hour to get to the first stop.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Chino doesn't really have night blocks. But they were on the 4pm+ racks. Probably less than 10 racks. Didn't see all the racks, but a few sampling contained those cities mentioned.
> 
> DLA7 has been delivering to parts of Corona when it first opened. West of the 15 and north and south of the 91.
> 
> DLA7 also delivered to Whittier and La Mirada whereas DLA2 & DLA3 also covered those areas. There's quite a bit of overlap. I think Whittier and La Mirada should be shifted to DPS1 and DLA3. Each of those 2 cities are 30+ miles from DLA7 and in traffic, it'll take about an hour to get to the first stop.


When I say "night" routes, I really mean 4 or 4:30 blocks. I don't do anything past that at Riverside. Is Chino consistently dropping 4pm blocks? 10 racks for a 4pm sounds about right for the Chino area. That's about how many were coming out of Riverside maximum.

The Whittier/La Mirada coverage is currently stopping me from moving. I rather driver to Riverside and deliver MoVal than drive down the street to Chino and get hit with a Whittier/La Mirada rack. I work in Whitter once in a while for my "real" job and yeah, you need a 45 min to a hour or so just to get there from Chino with typical traffic.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Now these start times every 15 minutes...the parking lot was a mess before now it's a disaster.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> When I say "night" routes, I really mean 4 or 4:30 blocks. I don't do anything past that at Riverside. Is Chino consistently dropping 4pm blocks? 10 racks for a 4pm sounds about right for the Chino area. That's about how many were coming out of Riverside maximum.


It was probably 8 racks @ 4:30. This is my first time seeing something that late. Usually it's 2-3:30. But those were retries.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I actually just got a 4 hour block for tomorrow morning. Start time 915. Haven't gotten anything before 10 am in a couple of weeks. And a 4 hour is great!


----------



## Shelton (Sep 14, 2017)

Just moved and transferred from Phoenix. I have 100% availability but aren't seeing any blocks. Is this normal? Is there a Bot problem in this region?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Completely saturated with bots

It's also a weird week with lots of changes so hoping it gets better in a week or so


----------



## Shelton (Sep 14, 2017)

Is it worth trying to play fair or should I just start looking for scripts?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I wouldn't but that's just me. I have been hearing they will eventually put in a I am not a robot or verification code to.put a stop to it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sitting here waiting, thought I'd use there bathroom, saw a black white board on the way out, if only I had a Magic Marker to fill in there suggestion blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Today I saw Chino 6-9pm. Perhaps the evening same day routes.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Today I saw Chino 6-9pm. Perhaps the evening same day routes.


Could be! If you also saw (or see in the upcoming days) any Rancho, Upland, or Chino Hills racks then for sure same day's moved to Chino for these cities. Going to let this play out for another week or two to see where all this realignment falls.

Do they let you pick your rack at Chino or do they give you a rack?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You were never allowed to pick your racks at Chino. They always bring you the racks. Afternoons maybe only once in a while, but for the most part it's still no.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sometimes you have a choice of racks. I did this morning, 60 on one 45 on the other, some how 20 were missing from that one. Score !!! If you get a chance you have to pick quickly b4 your assigned one. In the past if you get a 9am you could have 4 racks to pick, then 3 @ 9:30 and so on. The route was like Mead Valley, South of Van Buren, west of the 215 and Cajalico.

Then 5:30 Corona, and worked it way over to Mckinley, ended north of the Mall.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Are you talking about DLA7 or DLA5? Because ZoomZoom is asking about DLA7.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mostly 5. But I guess 7 isn't covering Corona just yet. 

I was giving an example of a scenario as to how one "May" be able to pick a route. Cause most of the time we don't get that luxury. And yes that could backfire if its loaded with apts. or civic center bldgs.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Last night did a 530 had 7 in Moreno Valley and 1 in Romoland


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

We both lucky of sorts. 11 stops. It took 40 minutes to get to Corona. I rolled the dice and car pooled it there from dt River to McKinley.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The new day routes aren't too bad so far. Moval and Riverside. It's the nighttime redelivery ones that suck.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

For racks I was inquiring about DLA7. Yeah, in some cases you can pick your rack at DLA5. Going to let this play out for a little longer to see how this new territory settles in. 

Last night for my 4p, I had 32 to Moreno Valley (up where the Kaiser Hospital and MoVal College is to the 60 around Perris and Nason exits) for a 4hr block. On my last 4 night blocks, I've been to Moreno Valley with over 30 packages. Moreno Valley is actually not that bad because if you have returns, you right near the warehouse, but still for it's a long drive back home when I'm way East in that Rancho Belligio community. I do miss those 15-20 to Chino or Eastvale ... LOL.

This morning, I had an odd reserved 3.5hr block starting at 1015; 28 to North Riverside (basically the 'hoods west of the 215 between the 60 and 10). It was a rejected van route (I had to to acknowledge and accept delivery on the red screen for all packages). 

So far since the realignment, I've been in Moval for the night and basically "Riverside" in the morning. I'm getting blocks done rather fast, but with Moval at night, there is definitely added mileage put on my car that I have to consider. Moval is basically as large as Riverside!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Lol I live in Moval and I'm finding places I didn't know existed!! Today I was at the top near where Redlands Blvd goes into the canyon. Lots of animals. Got bleated at by a Billy goat because GPS took me on a dirt road to animal pens behind the house. Called support and they guided me to front of house.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be happy just to see a block show up.  DLA5. Haven't been trying cept for the last couple hrs.

No Love for the night Owls.

Haha they must be reading this, but missed a 9:15.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just missed one this morning too


----------



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

I haven't been able to pick up a block out of DLA5 in over a week. Good to know about the rezoning. I never knew anything about bots, I just thought everyone had faster fingers lol


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got beat about 15 times this morning. Some people are just selfish and use bots to get all the blocks. I managed to get 2 yesterday it was a miracle. I picked up a 3 hour for tomorrow. The botters are too good for anything less than 4 hours lol.

Also, Saturday is the hardest day to get blocks


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

San Bernardino is open they hot all the old area like Yucaipa, Redlands, Fontana. We are going to be doing out this way now. Today they sent warehouse people home early because nothing came in. I had a 3 hour 11 deliveries. Probably nothing next few days while new routes getting into place and waiting on orders to come in.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Everything has been rezoned. Probably because of the Chino warehouse. They have added Hemet, San Jacinto and Temecula. Can't remember the others. They also switched flex and courier areas. We are now getting Riverside and Moreno Valley day routes, and the couriers got Beaumont. Not sure what other cities they switched but there are several. Pissed about losing Beaumont. I don't understand why they switched the routes around. More cities means more routes but I'll be damned if I'm driving to Temecula. Hemet San Jacinto will be full of DNR because it's awful. It's also too far. They need to up the pay on those routes. Driving time alone will take up half your block time. They also changed a bunch of codes. RI numbers no longer work for sorting they have stickers with the route numbers. Most of them covered the bar code today.


Thank you for always keeping us updated. I really appreciate it. Every time I show up for a block they seem to have a different procedure in place. It used to just be the check in procedure which changed depending on who was working (show your D/L, don't show your D/L. etc.) but now they are making rather radical changes. Your posts are the only thing that gives me a fighting chance to try and figure that place out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You're very welcome. I talk.to as many warehouse people as possible to try to figure out what the heck is going on. I think if enough drivers switch to San Bernardino it will free up blocks for us in Riverside.

I was also told blocks being released 3 days ahead of time but I haven't seen it. The same day ones are supposed to be ones someone dropped


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait, What San Bernardino ? Are we seeing offer for that ?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No only Riverside


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> You're very welcome. I talk.to as many warehouse people as possible to try to figure out what the heck is going on. I think if enough drivers switch to San Bernardino it will free up blocks for us in Riverside.
> 
> I was also told blocks being released 3 days ahead of time but I haven't seen it. The same day ones are supposed to be ones someone dropped


Funny you mention getting blocks days ahead of time. I just got a 5 hour block for Thursday ( today is Monday) and yes I said 5 hours. 90 bucks. Has anyone done a 5 hour block before? Dtla5


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not reserved?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Not reserved?


Yes reserved. But reserved that come out on mondays now?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That started months ago yeah. Reserved can be sent on any day. I'm talking about regular drops but for days ahead. I'm still not seeing those I think she was wrong about that.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm pretty sure, unless it's changed, that their system will only show regular drops at the earliest 24hrs ahead. I've talked with our managers before as they're dropping blocks and they couldn't figure out why nobody was grabbing a morning block for next day only it was too early for it to pop up for drivers


----------



## Shelton (Sep 14, 2017)

Picked up a block over the weekend, still waiting and trying to get blocks on the weekdays. Is there a specific time they release blocks?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Reserved blocks are 48+ hrs out. Anything else is dropped by centralized dispatch as needed or forfeited blocks.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> San Bernardino is open they hot all the old area like Yucaipa, Redlands, Fontana. We are going to be doing out this way now. Today they sent warehouse people home early because nothing came in. I had a 3 hour 11 deliveries. Probably nothing next few days while new routes getting into place and waiting on orders to come in.


San Bernardino is a fulfillment center only (so is Rialto). Yucaipa, Redlands, and Fontana are no longer delivered out of Riverside which I confirmed this morning, but they are now being delivered out of Chino, not San Berdo. Chino is the only new distribution center that opened. Looks like Chino is taking over the West End of IE to allow Riverside to shift down towards Temecula. This morning I had a 3.5hr with 48 packages to Perris; first time really within that City.

LA/OC residents working in Chino has to suck now. You'll be 1.5-2 hours away from home when done depending on time if you get a rack in those Cities. I still can't confirm if Chino is running consisting night routes (4pm+), but I'm thinking if not now they have to sooner or later. With Chino now taking on about half of the area that used to be Riverside, I would love to change and be right at home, but I still Flex 75% of the time at "night" only.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess that warehouse worker was completely wrong about everything. I can't get any blocks anymore at Riverside so guess I'm pretty much done except occasional reserved blocks


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Guess that warehouse worker was completely wrong about everything. I can't get any blocks anymore at Riverside so guess I'm pretty much done except occasional reserved blocks


Volume dropped like a rocket at DLA5 since they lost basically half of the original service area this past two weeks. This morning I had a reserved 915. I arrive shy of 9am and only a few cars waiting and they were 930s. No typical line of cars out to Sycamore Canyon. When I pulled in at 915 only 3 of us there and all of us had it reserved. Less than a dozen cars waiting for a 930 when I pulled out peeked around the corner. I have not seen any 24hr drops in days too for morning or night. Same day drops are minimal and very random now (at least what I am seeing).

Was informed last week that Flex drivers will mostly take on Riverside and Moreno Valley areas where the van contractors will do the farther routes towards San Jancinto and Temecula. Flex drivers might get a "far" rack if left over by van or being sent out for a van returns. Moreno Valley/Perris volume is probably half of Redlands/Yucaipa/Beaumont if that much thus, less morning routes for Flex drivers with this realignment to DLA5.

Looks like the "good days" at DLA5 are now behind us...


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

I think there gearing up to take on Temecula Menifee murrieta and canyon lake/ lake Elsinore, perris romo land, homeland helmet. I live in this area and we only as of now have two day shipping option. I'm expecting very soon that same day is gonna roll out in this area. Up until a couple weeks ago our deliveries were coming via usps and on trac. I've now started seeing white vans (aka contractors from dla5). Volume is low but they are gearing up to take on a whole new area and very soon is my guess


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah those are the areas that we got according to the warehouse

I have been seeing plenty of blocks just can't get any because of the bots


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Crazy for Chino drivers to have to go to Redlands Yucaipa and Beaumont. Makes absolutely no sense at all. Amazon messed up on that. Way too far for them to deliver to.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Crazy for Chino drivers to have to go to Redlands Yucaipa and Beaumont. Makes absolutely no sense at all. Amazon messed up on that. Way too far for them to deliver to.


Was thinking the same thing as by reading here, seems like many live in OC and LA that flex out of Chino. Make sense since they also see Hawthorne and Irvine blocks. I live in the Chino area so that would work well for me since I was driving to Riverside anyway and going out there. For those OC/LA residents, that would be like me getting a rack in Riverside sending me to Temecula. Just way to f'n far.

Anyhow, picked up a 215pm 4hr block just after typing my prior post this afternoon. The rack by my car was for Hemet with 55 packages. Next to it was a Riverside rack with 60. I took the Riverside rack with 60. Geez.... DLA5 is making you "work" for that $72 now. 4 hr morning/afternoon blocks have been heavy as hell. I actually rather do a 3.5hr than these 4s now. All the 4hr racks this afternoon were around 60 packages.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Can you turn down routes? Chino to Redlands, Yucaipa would be a money loser.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

While I was at Chino, I had one 3hr @ 4pm in Azusa. Took all of that to.
Ya the 3.5 hr seem to be the ticket.
I managed to pull a 4pm 4hr today and it took all of that. But calling support and having to get gas towards the end was no help.
My advice to you, stay away from Van Buren bt the 91 and Woodcrest Cause the maps are so wrong. Jesus I needed my dirt bike to go the map way.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

LauraC said:


> Can you turn down routes? Chino to Redlands, Yucaipa would be a money loser.


Not really. If you are lucky, there may be a nice warehouse person that will allow you to switch racks if there is something next it closer to where you live. If not, you have to take what's there. If you show up and just leave (refuse to take route), I believe that is counted like a No Show which is a ding against your driving record which puts you on the path of deactivation.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Reserved blocks are 48+ hrs out. Anything else is dropped by centralized dispatch as needed or forfeited blocks.


Just got a 4hr reserved at 730am this morning for a 930am block for *NEXT WEEK*, 9/28/17. That's way to early! I don't even know my real job work schedule for next week yet. Had to accept since I can always drop if need to.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If you decide to drop it let me know 5 minutes before lol I could definitely use it!! All I can get are 3 hours and my one reserved a week. I'm getting maybe 2-3 3 hour blocks a week it's ridiculous. Bots gets most of the 3.5 and 4 hour blocks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No reserve love for me this week.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Me neither it will probably come tomorrow. I actually got a 4 hour for this afternoon I'm shocked


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya me to 4:30 

and now that I've asked for chino watch them screw that up. I've already been back and forth. The incompetence is killing me. 

Now that it's after 330 I better press start to try and prevent them from deleting it and get dinged for missing a block. smh....

See what you bot people have created. Yet your sitting there reading this laughing your a$$' ! off.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Me neither it will probably come tomorrow. I actually got a 4 hour for this afternoon I'm shocked


I had a 4pm for 4 hrs too and today sucked with the delay of getting in the whse! 51 packages to Winchester! One hour drive just to get to the first drop with the traffic going south on the 215 towards San Diego. Actually, the route itself is not bad as once in the city it took about a hour to deliver all 51 since the area was so tight, but it's the distance driving. 124 miles tonight from home to DLA5 to Winchester and back home. Was lucky to get home in 50 min as no traffic on the 15 as I did not have touch the 215 to head back since I was right there at Murietta Hot Springs where the 215 connects to the 15. What would suck is if I had to go back to the warehouse then home ... that would add an extra ~25 miles.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Going that way afternoon routes I would suggest taking Perris south as far as you can.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I had a 4pm for 4 hrs too and today sucked with the delay of getting in the whse! 51 packages to Winchester! One hour drive just to get to the first drop with the traffic going south on the 215 towards San Diego. Actually, the route itself is not bad as once in the city it took about a hour to deliver all 51 since the area was so tight, but it's the distance driving. 124 miles tonight from home to DLA5 to Winchester and back home. Was lucky to get home in 50 min as no traffic on the 15 as I did not have touch the 215 to head back since I was right there at Murietta Hot Springs where the 215 connects to the 15. What would suck is if I had to go back to the warehouse then home ... that would add an extra ~25 miles.


See that's the thing, those Winchester should start by 4 or earlier. I got the miss fortune of a 4:30 one, 55/45 stops. And the warehouse workers set me up for that one. Movaldriver was the second behind me, the guy in between was a 4:00, wtf dude it's after 4:30. Then the gate creeper had me pull over to the side to let him in and now Movaldriver is in front of me. How and weasels a Moval rack out of them, nice I see how that's done. As I pull off at Scott rd. I notice another driver in front of me. So I'm not the only, the whole route wasn't bad until it got dark and the map is trying to put me on dirt roads and wasting time looking at google maps. But Zoom, your post makes me feel better. 81.6 miles but I live close to the wh. Returned 2, 4.5 hrs total. ps careful of Mead Valley, it likes to eat parts of your bumper for lunch.

pps. While at the gate keeper, get a second email about larger vehicles. Even though my car doesn't qualify, changed it to a Corolla. ugh...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Those Mead Valley routes are terrible. Need a 4 wheel drive to get to some. Others have huge lots and are spread out. They are routed like regular tract home but they take twice as long to deliver to. My 3 hour took me 4 and I brought a few back even then. They need to send a blue vest to do a route down there and see what a hassle it is. Package counts need to be lower in that area


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's a miracle! Did my morning 4 hour reserved block and got a 4 hour at 4 pm. Two days in a row with 2 blocks. Hopefully it's picking up. Maybe I just got lucky who knows.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had to return 8 packages because no service at all in the part of Perris I was in. It was almost Lake Matthews. These new areas are ridiculous!!! Bunch of dirt roads again, way spread out all over. I did talk to the warehouse and explain what happened. Was told since this is all new and still working out the bugs not to worry. Gave me some tips on what to do. I really hope I am not getting a nasty email but I might. Even after talking with her I still don't know what Amazon reaction will be. It's a terrible area to deliver in!! Those dirt bumpy roads are hell on vehicles. Was way up in some hills with zero signal.


----------



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

I had a 4 hour block today and had 52 packages all Moreno Valley. Mostly dirt roads and ranches. It took me almost 3 hours to get it done and I work pretty fast! I'm hoping they get everything together soon. I've had no service so many times and have had to figure it out on the map...not fun!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I never have that problem in Moval but there are definitely some areas that are pretty remote. I live here and never knew about some of the areas I'm seeing lol. The area of Perris I was in is west of the 215 then south. It's up in hills with lots of big boulders around. Really creepy and it's like another world. Then head back south and off of Wood road tons of terrible dirt roads. Not even going to try it in the rain!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds to me like they figured that out and thought , why not let the ICs car take the abuse. Hmm....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, new idea, but hey Amazon I already have claim on the Royalties, any and all rights therein. 

New class of vehicle, "Dual Sport" Must have 400cc or larger motor, 650cc prefered. Not to exceed 20 envelopes or 12 small boxes per route. These routes will start at $20hr not to exceed 3hr. We would pay more but your going to be having so much fun doing deliveries with such great traction in the wet, why pay you more.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Last night I was scared to death dirt roads no street lights! Horrible!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess it's not Chino that got Beaumont because 4 pm that's what we got. So nice being back in Beaumont!


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Chino got Fontana. Did a 3 hour route there today. Riverside should have kept Fontana, too many miles just for 3 hours.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Guess it's not Chino that got Beaumont because 4 pm that's what we got. So nice being back in Beaumont!


That has to be miss information. Like only the vans doing Temecula and Hemet.



Movaldriver said:


> Last night I was scared to death dirt roads no street lights! Horrible!


Ya that Winchester put me on one. I past it, backed up and looked, ya right, I see the street off in the distance. But not in this car. I've already high centered enough stuff to have to take the cross member off from before doing this gig.

So here's what happened today now that I'm back to Chino. Hear the email chime around 8am, I think. It's a reserved 3hr 4pm block friday in Irvine. Um K. Figured I can forfeit later unless I conjure up a plan by then. Accept.

I'm taking today off but going to refresh all day just to see how the offers roll in for 5 warehouses. Then the offers start coming. First I see Sunday $72 grab that quickly then refresh and it's east LA, Ugh, forfeit... Then get a Chino 3hr 1130 for Sunday. K great and enough time to get another after. That may happen cause I saw a 3 and 4pm for Saturday , so it would have been possible for 2 blocks if I worked today. There's definitely going to be trade offs bt here and there.

I'm going ask every worker at Chino , Why doesn't Chino merge with Riverside it is a part of the IE you know. And is in San Bernardino county.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday I got 2 reserved offers and just now got a third. Is everyone getting more reserved offers? Maybe things are looking up


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Um, no. But I did meet someone today who had enough of the bot people and transfered as well. Comes from Perris.

Rewarding those who don't use them is nice.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've received no reserved blocks for the upcoming week. Oddly enough I received an offer of a $50 bonus to complete 5 blocks by Tuesday. Not sure how I'm going to complete 5 blocks when I have none reserved for me. If I can pull that off I do deserve a $50 bonus.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's time for all the DLA5 drivers to start emailing Amazon about the new territory. It's obvious the vans now get our old areas. These new areas are too hard on personal vehicles. Let the company cars get thrashed! I'm trying to take more evening routes because usually I get the van leftover routes in Yucaipa, Redlands, Beaumont and Highland. If enough complaints are made, MAYBE they will listen. I'm not saying it will make a difference but I think we should try. I've already started and will continue to email them about this. Please other drivers do the same.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm noticing the 4 hour blocks in Perris have lower package counts. Usually less than 50. Maybe they listened to our complaining about the routes in that area.


----------

